# Mounting sshfs/ftpfs via fstab [SOLVED]

## jansk

Hello,

I'm mounting remote directories via sshfs and ftpfs (lufis and sshfs-fuse) and store my backup there. I'm saving just most important files (my work) to ssh server and ftp server.

I can mount remote ssh/ftp server resources locally via command line as follows:

sshfs via lufis:

```
 lufis fs=sshfs,host=...,username=user /mnt/lufis/ssh -s
```

or sshfs via fuse

```
 mount.fuse sshfs#user@host:/ /mnt/lufis/ssh/ -o rw
```

ftp via lufis:

```
 lufis fs=ftpfs,host=...,root=/htdocs,username=...,password=... /mnt/lufis/ftp -s
```

I'd like to be able also to write appropriate fstab entries so I can mount these resources just by typing 

```
mount /mnt/lufis/ssh
```

I tries following in fstab for ftpfs via lufis:

```
none /mnt/lufis/ftp lufs ro,fs=ftpfs,host=...,username=...,password=anything,channels=10,root=/ 0 0
```

and the following for sshfs via fuse

```
sshfs#username@host:/   /mnt/lufis/ssh fuse user,noauto,allow_other 0 0
```

When I try:

```
mount /mnt/lufis/ssh/

mount.fuse# Can not find FUSE mount binary for FS sshfs
```

or

```
mount /mnt/lufis/ftp/

mount: unknown filesystem type 'lufs'
```

What am I doing wrong ? I could not find a working example.

JanLast edited by jansk on Fri Feb 17, 2006 10:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jansk

Apparently, there is a bug in Fuse 

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.file-systems.fuse.devel/2524 which prevents mounting from fstab.

Unmasking fuse and updating to sys-fs/fuse 2.5.1 solved the problem.

My line in fstab is as follows:

```
sshfs#user@host:/   /mnt/host       fuse    user,noauto,allow_other 0 0
```

Problem solved  :Smile: 

Jan

p.s.

I'm still interesting if somebody managed to mount ftpfs via fstab (lufis). ...Last edited by jansk on Mon Feb 20, 2006 2:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flywheelbot

Thanks for the tip.  Had this same problem with SSHFS in fstab.

----------

## Instinct82

Yeah, thanks.

Exactly the problem I had.   :Very Happy: 

----------

